# Which VISA is faster to migrate Australia



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi All,

I am an IT professional, I would like to migrate to Australia, anybody suggest which visa will take less processing time and more success. I have ACS +ve skiils on occupation code - 261112 - System analyst and waiting for IELTS results.

I am interested in any of the visa 189 or 190 or 489.

I am ready to move/work in same state if it state sponsored visa. I just need which one is faster and more successful grants (not much rejections).

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pnareshpnk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am an IT professional, I would like to migrate to Australia, anybody suggest which visa will take less processing time and more success. I have ACS +ve skiils on occupation code - 261112 - System analyst and waiting for IELTS results.
> 
> ...


I don't know much about 489. Among 189 and 190 both are quite equal on processing; and 190 have 2 year obligation to work in sponsored state. 
For more details, check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

superm said:


> I don't know much about 489. Among 189 and 190 both are quite equal on processing; and 190 have 2 year obligation to work in sponsored state.
> For more details, check EOI page of Migrate to Australia information place.


Thanks for the info, I will wait to reply others who know more. By the way do you know the success rate of visa? I mean which visa have more success rate?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

pnareshpnk said:


> Thanks for the info, I will wait to reply others who know more. By the way do you know the success rate of visa? I mean which visa have more success rate?
> 
> Thanks,
> Naresh.


 Other people's success rate is irrelevant. If YOU meet the criteria for the visa you will be successful. Which means understanding the rules, ensuring you do qualify and making an application to prove it.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

_shel said:


> Other people's success rate is irrelevant. If YOU meet the criteria for the visa you will be successful. Which means understanding the rules, ensuring you do qualify and making an application to prove it.


Very precise and right @Shel


189: if you fill EOI right: meaning you have claimed right points: then got invited : then provided enough docs to support points. You will get through.
190: Same as 189 but with additional SS approval!


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks Shel & Superm.

Shel you are absolutely correct. Just I would like to make sure I do the right things. 
Is there any big difference between 190 & 489 other than SS points. I know that for 190 SS give 5 & for 489 SS will give 10 points.

1. I am more keen to know about processing time and any special requirements needed.
2. Can I apply 489 instead of 190? so that I will get 10 points from SS.
3. which visa is suitable for me (occupation code - 261112 - System analyst) ?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

pnareshpnk said:


> Thanks Shel & Superm.
> 
> Shel you are absolutely correct. Just I would like to make sure I do the right things.
> Is there any big difference between 190 & 489 other than SS points. I know that for 190 SS give 5 & for 489 SS will give 10 points.
> ...


489 is regional sponsored I guess; so you need to live in that state but not in city but some region (not very developed)


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

If going regional you need to be sure you can get a job there and wont go mad living rural. Very different for a builder and an IT guy living regional in terms of finding work.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes that is true. My intention is once I get 489 visa, I want to move any CITY of that state and look for work. 

Is it possible? OR it is strictly restricted that I have work only regional areas of that state for visa 489?

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## lightningmcqueen (Feb 19, 2013)

pnareshpnk said:


> Yes that is true. My intention is once I get 489 visa, I want to move any CITY of that state and look for work.
> 
> Is it possible? OR it is strictly restricted that I have work only regional areas of that state for visa 489?
> 
> ...


Please read: General Skilled Migration

Hope this helps.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info. That means If I want I can move other states regional areas (just need to inform them), but I can't move to city area. 

Hence I dont want to apply for 489. So I have to concentrate 190 visa.

Any idea when will Autralian goverment update occupation list? because some of the states doesn't required *261112 - System analyst* skilled persons. Hence I have to wait until they open.

Thanks,
Naresh.


----------



## cocofrap (Mar 23, 2013)

Subclass 190 and 489 are under priority group 3 with processing time of up to 6 months and subclass 189 is under priority group 4 with processing time of up to 12 months according to their website. If that helps


----------



## piri (Aug 11, 2012)

For 190 you need to apply for the sponsorship which takes months. If you have 65 or more points you might get the 189 visa within few months after EOI.

If the occupational ceiling is far from being reached (check this first) and you got 60 points you might still get the 189 faster than 190.

Why settle for 190 if you qualify for 189? 

Of course the processing time takes longer depending always on your particular situation. Like if you spent months supporting IT systems for Syrian government for example the external checks might take 12 months or more. Or if your medicals are referred it again takes months more.

You seem a smart guy so do your research on the IMMI website before making the decision that will change your life. Afterwards if you still have questions and want to confirm the route to take, please let us know your complete situation with points you counted based on what facts etc to get better and more accurate help


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

piri said:


> For 190 you need to apply for the sponsorship which takes months. If you have 65 or more points you might get the 189 visa within few months after EOI.
> 
> If the occupational ceiling is far from being reached (check this first) and you got 60 points you might still get the 189 faster than 190.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Piri. I am waiting for my IELTS. Once I finish, I will surely discuss again with experts. Once again thanks for the info.


----------



## pnareshpnk (Jan 14, 2013)

Can anybody know when Australian states review the occupational list? Currently some of the states are not allowing ANZSCO code 261112. I am just worrying for 2013 reviewed?


----------

